# Bessacarr E769 plug in garage



## Spyder27 (May 22, 2017)

I recently bought an E769 and whilst cleaning and sorting the garage area I noticed a plug/connector just inside the OS Rear garage doorway frame coming down from above the garage. Does anyone have any idea what it is for?

Thanks


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello
Post a photo and we will try to help you

Low res is fine


----------



## Spyder27 (May 22, 2017)

Cheers. We're out in her this weekend so will get a snap


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Assuming it's not a "mains" type connector then almost certainly an additional 12 volt supply for some accessory installed by a previous owner. Something like a 12 v cool box to supplement the on board fridge, or perhaps a fan if they kept dogs in the garage (the list of possibilities is almost endless) 

It's unlikely to be for something to be used outside because it's on the "wrong" side. 

Andy


----------



## Spyder27 (May 22, 2017)

Finally got back and here's a photo of the plug. It turns out there is one on the opposite side as well so I'm assuming it's for some optional extra


----------

